# Blast from the past and hello again



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Hi folks

Just thought I'd pop my head back in after 8 years to say hello!!!

I see that there are still a lot of the old guard around, how are you all?

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

PIPTT said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just thought I'd pop my head back in after 8 years to say hello!!!
> 
> ...


dissapearing in several directions :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Evening Phil!

A blast from the past indeed!

Still down in darkest deepest Devon? What you driving these days?

Here's some pics to jog your memory...

May 2001 with the Milltek (and dodgy trim!) fitted, with a reflection of your little girl, I bet she's grown up now!









The day you said goodbye, not sure what year that was, 2002?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Phil, welcome back...

Still got any bacofoil left, I fancy tarting up my front grille! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

we left oxfordshire in 2001 so I think that must have been summer 2000, my girl's nearly 11 now!

driving a fiat 20vt coupe plus but have plans for something else soon when my boat comes in 8)

drop me a pm or give me a bell to catch up in more detail.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: hey they are all crawling out now, must be dark outside :lol: :lol:

how you doing jp? 19500 posts, bloody hell!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> driving a fiat 20vt coupe plus


Nowt wrong with that 8)

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Summer 2001 is my guess. I got my car in April 2001, and you deffo still had yours then... I've probably got a few photos of them together, in Wales. 

It has been a while. Been through a fair amount of metalwork since then!


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

this is like an old school reunion, good to hear from you James, and great work on the coupe forum when you were involved.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I remember your miltek pics very well, hadn't even got mine then but it was on its way!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hi Phil!

It seems you simply can't escape this place even when you buy other cars as most of the orignal posters have. :lol:

Welcome back. Are you just passing thru or did something draw you back?

Either way good to see you here again


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

hi dxn and scotty!

it was a habit back then and i thought i was clean after 8 years but then got the urge again 

so just thought i'd look a few of you up, see what you were upto these days and whether there were mutual interests, professional or otherwise.

i'm surprised at the number of old guard people still on here, credit to the forum i guess...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A defo blast from the past.

Welcome back.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

hi Paul

you've been through some metal i see :!: how do you find the rs4 :?:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hi Phil, great to hear from you again. Dunno what I'm still doing here really (except a great forum and occasional intertelligent conservation with Vek). I've got 2 girls 1 and 4 years old and couldn't squeeze them into my Roadster so sold up last year (I held on for quite a while though!). Got a Touran 1.4 TSi 7 seater nowadays which 'aint quite the same driving experience as a TT but who cares?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PIPTT said:


> hi Paul
> 
> you've been through some metal i see :!: how do you find the rs4 :?:


My favourite to date & possibly a keeper  . Every pang of change that happens i've quite easily banished so now after 12mths ownership & 24K miles, i think i may hold onto this one for a while, as it really does tick every box.


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

hi mike

how things change eh  , good to hear from you too ... and take it steady on that loud pedal young man :!:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> occasional intertelligent conservation with Vek


A far cry from the old days hey Bike!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > occasional intertelligent conservation with Vek
> ...


Yep, we haven't wrecked the forum on a Friday afternoon for a long time Vek - I guess we're the forum elders now, responsible for nurturing the younger, grammatically challenged TT youngsters :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hi Phil,

Nice to see an old name again on here again

I remember meeting you at the first Beaconsfield I organised way back in 2002, or was it 2001 

Anyway, welcome back


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Ahhh those were the days

Friday afternoons will never be the same again :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> I remember meeting you at the first Beaconsfield I organised way back in 2002, or was it 2001


I was there too I think - a rainy night and a forum member with a yellow TT that had blue flashers behind the grille and remote start-up fitted?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > I remember meeting you at the first Beaconsfield I organised way back in 2002, or was it 2001
> ...


That was in Farnham Common just down the road from Beaconsfield. I think the culprits name was Gavin or something like that.

I also seem to remember that his bad taste extended in to the interior of his car with a rather hideous looking leather trim


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> ...


Bespoke yellow wasn't it?


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

hi paul, would have been 2001 in Becs.

I remember Gavin in his metal and leather banana suit :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> ...


Gavin had an Imola Yellow TTR (G4V TT) with a bespoke leather interior, 17's, remote start (Clifford) and blue strobes behind the grille!

Here's a pic of it in Feb 2001...












p.s Whilst looking through all my old TT pics I'd forgotten what I had in that folder, quite a few memories and random TT pics in there!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


It did look pretty good tbh 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Ye gods, New Vanguard becomes Old School (or should that be Skool?)

We're doomed.

Anyway welcome back PIPTT

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...tdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=piptt&start=0


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The first ever TT 'meet' in the UK - at the Butchers arms....


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

Hi Gary

bloody hell that takes me back!! thanks for the memories! keep 'em coming!!

i remember somebody (was it Giles?) fitting 4 wheels and tyres into the back of his TT (very tight squeeze) that i think he bought off Russell...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

PIPTT said:


> thanks for the memories! keep 'em coming!!


Memories, christ I've got loads of them. I didn't realise my 'TT Stuff' folder had so much stuff in it! Here's a few...

The first ABT kitted car in the UK sat in a garage waiting for its public debut (pics taken December 2000):

















beTTle (pic taken Jan 2001);









The second TT meet in the UK at Beaconsfield in Feb 2001:


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

i remember that abt as being a bit shabby close up with bad fitting bits tbh :?

maybe blue peter has moved on since then :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh just found another of yours Phil...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> The first ever TT 'meet' in the UK - at the Butchers arms....


And I was there too, although I seem to remember another meeting just before this that was at some manor house up the M40


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

nice pic that one kev 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

PIPTT said:


> hi paul, would have been 2001 in Becs.
> 
> I remember Gavin in his metal and leather banana suit :lol:


Hi Phil, nice to see you back BTW 

How's life for you in deepest darkest Devon then?


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

terrible paul ... hardly any traffic, no traffic lights, peace and quiet, sun, golden beaches, sea, surf, scrumpy and pasties 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

PIPTT said:


> terrible paul ... hardly any traffic, no traffic lights, peace and quiet, sun, golden beaches, sea, surf, scrumpy and pasties 8)


What part of Devon do you live in now?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hi PIPTT.

What year was the Blenheim Palace meet. Didn't you organise it?


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

paul - about 10 miles from Bude on the Devon/Cornwall border

Hi Carlos - another name from the past! yep i organised the BP meet with other help - at the time it was a record for attendance in the UK with (I think) 200+ TT's??


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Hi PIPTT.
> 
> What year was the Blenheim Palace meet. Didn't you organise it?


2001 springs to mind, or was it 2002, Phil?


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

the mystery is solved!

http://www.kevin-st.co.uk/tt/blenheim08jul01/index.htm

enjoy 8)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

PIPTT said:


> the mystery is solved!
> 
> http://www.kevin-st.co.uk/tt/blenheim08jul01/index.htm
> 
> enjoy 8)


Blimey, it was 2001, all of 7 years ago

I wonder what has happened to Kevin ST :roll:

Thanks for finding that Phil


----------



## PIPTT (May 6, 2002)

> I wonder what has happened to Kevin ST


i'm sure he's secretly browsing as we speak


----------

